# I need artwork for my new band!



## ugg im kyle (Oct 6, 2009)

Just something bad ass and simple if anyone could help me out with this let me know! Just need someone to take like 15 minutes to do something!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want to spend just a little bit of money (he'll work with you on price, and I do mean just a little bit), send Brian an email at [email protected] and tell him Joey recommended you.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks man, I was just looking for a simple logo for free to throw up for now.
Maybe in the near future i'll contact him for full concepts though! So thanks!


----------

